# Should I Paint My Station?



## GOTransit74 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Im Wondering if i should Paint my Train Station... If Yes What Colour. If No Why?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

i would have to see what is around it on the layout. It looks good as is. I paint most, but not all of the models that I put on my layout.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

If it looks like it's made out of plastic, I'd paint it. If it looks OK, leave it alone (the much easier option  )


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I would generally say yes, but it is ultimately up to you. mine has lights in it and prior to painting, you could see the light through the walls

after painting it, light only came through the windows............much better:thumbsup:


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

swiggy said:


> I would generally say yes, but it is ultimately up to you. mine has lights in it and prior to painting, you could see the light through the walls
> 
> after painting it, light only came through the windows............much better:thumbsup:


To fix that issue, you can also just paint the inside black.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,For my taste and in my opinion,I would say don't paint.The station looks nice as it is.Having said that, it is your decision.There is no wrong or right,it is about what makes you happy. Hope this helps, Don .............(Who is now Observing Rule G and looking @ model trains)


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

I wasn't quite sure how to vote? You see - if nothing on your layout is weathered - I'd leave it as is? If you have weathered trains/scenery - or intend to - yes, I would...?

That's my vote - and I'm sticking to it 

My Best,

John


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

if it were me and it was the station I want (Stuttgart station) id leave it as is, but its your layout and station so go with what you want, there is no right (or left) or wrong (or correct) way to do this stuff, thats the beauty of it you could have two identical layouts but each person will make there own things and there for the layouts will always come out different!!

so go with what you want man!!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it looks fine the way it is


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It does look fine the way it is, but that is not your picture right?

I think the base needs something, too white? A larger picture would have been better.

And like mentioned if your into the weathered look it might look out of place if you don't do a little weathering to it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Did you build it yet?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I will go with the definitely do something with the base and a little bit of weathering vote, as well as a pic of it as is on your layout. I think my friend has that exact same station, I'll have to check.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd paint it the color of the dominant railroad engines on the layout. Then you can tell which rr owns it. However it does look good the way it is. I like to paint so I paint everything. Pete


----------



## skooksteve (Mar 23, 2012)

How about weathering it some to take the shiny new look off?


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

No, dont paint the outside. DO paint the inside black for lights later. Just cover around the base with grass, foliage or whatever if it looks fake.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Railroads will often have a standard colour scheme for their stations and buildings, but it's probably not the same colour as their locomotives and/or rolling stock.

If your station was already painted (by the factory or someone else) then you probably don't have much need to repaint it. If it's just cast in different colours of plastic, then repainting the thing will help kill the "plasticy" look of the thing.


----------



## jmwiedeman (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd paint it! I can't stand a plastic-y looking building - but that's just me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

My diorama is a cartoon. I have some painted and some plain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCvU...DvjVQa1PpcFM9Py2svZsILv0bw0GwUklOK1j0Kmj3NCE=


----------

